# Woher bekomme ich Windows Vista? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.



## Batas (29. September 2009)

Hallo,

Habe ein Problem mit dem Rechner eines Freundes, er hat einen Virus darauf, der ihm sein komplettes Vista zersört Firefox geht nicht mehr, COD4 geht nicht mehr. Es gibt schon auf dem Desktop Probleme, beim Starten kommen immer Hinweise, dass er angeblich Opfer einer Fälschung sei, etc.

Er hat einen HP-Komplettpc, einen Windows Vista Hompremium 32 Bit Key hat er, ist ja in der Systemsteuerung unter System ablesbar und auch auf dem PC Gehäuse. Nun wollte ich euch fragen, ob jemand von euch eine Ahnung hat, wie wir bzw er an eine Vista-CD kommt, damit wir den PC neu bespielen können und davor seine Festplatten formatieren können, wofür ich auch noch ein kostenloses Tool brauchen würde, da ich befürchte dies nicht an meinem Laptop, wenn ich seine Festplatte über USB anschließe, machen zu können, hatte so ein Problem schon mal, an meinem PC, damals hatte ich dann aber auch eine Buffalo-Netzwerkfestplatte, die ein spezielles Tool hat, mit dem sich jede Festplatte formatieren ließ.

Ich weiß nicht ob dies gegen die Regeln des Forums verstößt, wenn ja diesen Thread sofort schließen oder löschen.

mfg
Batas


----------



## JC88 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

wenns n komplett pc is ist doch eig immer so eine recovery cd dabei oder nicht?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Schau mal auf der HDD nach, da ist evtl. eine versteckte Wiederherstellungs Partition drauf.


----------



## Batas (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Ich werde mal am Wochenende bei ihm sein und dann mal seine FP durchsuchen, wie komme ich wenn dann auf die extra FP drauf? Weil bei mir wurde eine zwar in der Verwaltung angezeigt, aber sonst nirgends.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Er wird auch nur eine HDD drin haben.
Ich rede von einer Partition. Und die siehst du selbst in Windows nicht da sie meist versteckt ist. 
Einfach mal ins Handbuch unter "System Wiederherstellung" ooder so schauen.


----------



## Batas (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Ich meine ja Partition


----------



## longtom (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Geh in den Hardware Laden deines Vertrauens , und leg den Lizenzkey vor und der gute Mann (oder Frau) wird dir sicher für nen € oder auch 2 ne DVD Brennen .
Das ist völlig Legal da du ja im Besitz einer Gültigen Lizenz bist , nur eben keinen Datenträger 
mehr hast oder dieser defekt ist .


----------



## K3n$! (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Moin,

1. Bei meinem Notebook war es so, auch von HP , dass du dir gleich zu Anfang eine Recovery DVD selbst brennen sollst. Außerdem ist auch noch eine 10GB große Recovery Partition drauf. Wie das bei deinem Komplett PC ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

2. Daten sichern, dann Windows DVD einlegen und beim Installieren gibt es den Punkt, an dem du deine Partition auswählst und da kannst du die dann löschen, neu erstellen, verkleinern, formatieren, etc. 
Dazu brauchst du kein kostenloses Tool. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Batas (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Ist nicht meiner  Ich werde mich mal auf die Suche begeben, in meiner Stadt hab ich keinen Händler meines Vertrauens, mein Händler ist hoh.de ^^ Ich werde mal schaun, sonst muss ich in den verhassten Laden gehen oder nen Freund schicken, der is mit denen sehr zufrieden und kennt die auch sehr gut.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

Hab da auch mal eine Frage denn ich habe auch Vista Ultimata aber eine OEM-Version und da ist immer nur eine DVD dabei mit einem 32Bit-oder 64Bit System, hab auch schon bei Microsoft gefragt aber ca. 25€ für einen Datenträger denn ich habe eben nur 32Bit und bräuchte 64Bit.
Also währe es auch noch Legal wenn ich zum PC Laden meines vertrauens gehe und die mir eine 64Bit DVD Brennen oder geht das nicht.
Weil da zahl ich lieber 5-10€ als bei Microsoft 25€.
Währe über eine Antwort erfreut und mein Schlüssel ist ja Legal erworben, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## longtom (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

@ snapstar123 
sollte bei der Installation keine Probleme geben mit nem 32Bit Key , aber ob das Legal ist kann ich dir nicht sagen .


----------



## exa (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

ladet die Installations DVD einfach herunter, solang du eine gültige, legale Lizenz hast kann dir keiner was...


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

wenn der laden das macht mit dem brenne oder so, ist das o.k. - vlt. geht sogar ausliehen bei dem laden gegen pfand 

oder vlt. hör dich sonst mal in deinem bekanntenkreis um und frag da, ob einer ne 64bit-DVD hat. welche "ausgabe" von vista derjenige hat, spielt keine rolle, die sind alle eh immer auf der DVD - lediglich der key bestimmt dann, ob home oder business usw. installiert wird. 

und ob 32 oder 64 bit, das bestimmt nur die DVD - der key/de lizenz hat damit nix zu tun.


----------



## midnight (30. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*



longtom schrieb:


> Geh in den Hardware Laden deines Vertrauens , und leg den Lizenzkey vor und der gute Mann (oder Frau) wird dir sicher für nen € oder auch 2 ne DVD Brennen .
> Das ist völlig Legal da du ja im Besitz einer Gültigen Lizenz bist , nur eben keinen Datenträger
> mehr hast oder dieser defekt ist .


Vergiss es. Der Datenträger ist Teil der Lizenz!



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also währe es auch noch Legal wenn ich zum PC Laden meines vertrauens gehe und die mir eine 64Bit DVD Brennen oder geht das nicht.
> Weil da zahl ich lieber 5-10€ als bei Microsoft 25€.
> Währe über eine Antwort erfreut und mein Schlüssel ist ja Legal erworben, Mfg Snapstar


Ebenfalls illegal. Wenn du eine 32Bit-Version erworben hast, dann gilt die Lizenz auch nur dafür. Wenn Microsoft dir eine zuschickt ist das ok, aber einfach eine brennen is nich!



Herbboy schrieb:


> und ob 32 oder 64 bit, das bestimmt nur die DVD - der key/de lizenz hat damit nix zu tun.


Negativ! Wenn du eine OEM-Lizenz hast, dann darfst du entweder nur die 32er oder 64er installieren.
Nur bei den Retail-Versionen kann man beides laufen lassen.

Allerdings: Möglich ist das alles. Wenn du einen 32Bit-Key hast, kannst du mit ner 64er auch installieren. Legal ist das allerdings nicht - wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass da kein Hahn nach kräht...

so far


----------



## snapstar123 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

O.K. dann Danke ich euch schon mal für die Antworten.
Werde dann wohl die DVD bei Microsoft kaufen sind zwar 25€ aber dann kann ich wenigstens meinen Ram richtig ausnutzen und Probleme gibts ja heutzutage nicht mehr mit der 64Bit Version.
Also kaufe ich sie mir einfach und hab keine Probleme , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## klefreak (30. September 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich Windows Vist? Habe Key, aber CD war nicht dabei.*

es "muss" eigentlich im Startmenü einen Punkt geben der in etwas "REcoverydatenträger erstellen" lautet da werden dann asu der versteckten HP Partition das Vistaimage ausgelesen mit welchem du ganz flott und einfach dein System in den Auslieferungszustand versetzen kannst !

warum ich das weis? hatte zu vista-anfangszeiten den rechner einer Kollegin so wieder hergestellt 

lg Klemens

PS: bei dem MAterial das dem PC beliegt sollte eigentlich auch ein Zettel dabei sein, in dem Geschrieben steht dass die Recovery-DVD selber gebrannt werden muss und dass da kein Datenträger dabei ist... !!


----------



## derLordselbst (30. September 2009)

Das mit dem Recovery-Datenträger wird wohl bei einem komplett zerschossenen System schwierig. Auch ein Wechsel von 32 auf 64 Bit klappt damit nicht.


----------



## longtom (30. September 2009)

Der Datenträger hat mit der Lizenz nun überhaupt nichts zu tun , es ist ja auch total egal ob 32Bit oder 64Bit der Umfang der Software bleibt ja die gleiche .
Und jeder wirklich jeder Laden um die Ecke kann und darf dir nach vorlage eines Gültigen Keys eine CD oder auch DVD Brennen , da du ja ohne Key damit eh nichts anfangen kannst .
Warum also 25€ bei Microsoft aufn Tisch legen , die dir ja auch nur den Nackten Datenträger zuschicken den ich überall fürn Apel und n Ei bekommen kann  ?


----------



## Farulox (30. September 2009)

longtom schrieb:


> Der Datenträger hat mit der Lizenz nun überhaupt nichts zu tun , es ist ja auch total egal ob 32Bit oder 64Bit der Umfang der Software bleibt ja die gleiche .



Stimmt. Soweit mir bekannt ist, ethält jede CD alle Editionen von Vista.
Abhängig von deinem Key wird die entsprechende Version von dem Installer ausgewählt und installiert. Aber ich glaube, bei den OEM-Versionen, wie ich sie habe, ist entweder nur 32 oder 64bit enthalten.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. September 2009)

Jede CD bei Vista enthält alle Editionen. Allerdings entweder als 32 Bit oder als 64 Bit-Variante.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. September 2009)

Das ist ja das Problem ich habe nur 32Bit bräuchte aber 64Bit und ob die das dann machen denn bei Microsoft bekomme ich auch nur eine CD ohne Schlüssel.
Also müsste der Schlüssel trozdem mit 32 und 64Bit klarkommen und ob das aber dann noch Legal ist wenn ich mir eine 64Bit CD brennen lasse weis ich nicht, muss erst mal Fragen im PC Geschäft ob sie das machen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## derLordselbst (30. September 2009)

Hier kann man die EULAs von Microsoft nachlesen.

Microsoft Software License Terms


Ein Verbot zum Brennen oder Verwenden von Installationsmedien findet sich nicht, das passt auch nicht zum Lizenzmodell:




> Lizenzmodell. Die Software wird auf der Basis pro Kopie pro Gerät lizenziert.


 

Die folgende Formulierung spricht für eine problemlose Verwendung:



> Alternative Versionen. Möglicherweise enthält die Software mehr als eine Version, wie z. B.
> 32-Bit und 64-Bit. Sie dürfen jeweils nur eine Version verwenden.


 

...und wenn man die Installationsdateien sogar auf einen Server ablegen darf und nur jeweils eine gültige Lizenz für die Installation auf dem Gerät haben muss, sieht das Brennen von Installationsmedien nicht wie ein Verbrechen aus:



> SPEICHERUNG. Sie sind berechtigt, eine Kopie der Software auf einer Speichervorrichtung, wie z.
> B. einem Netzwerkserver, zu speichern. Sie sind berechtigt, diese Kopie zur Installation der Software
> auf einem anderen Gerät, dem eine Lizenz zugewiesen wurde, zu verwenden.


 
Installationsdateien und Keys sind nicht aneinander gekoppelt!


Dafür spricht auch sehr deutlich, dass sich die 32-Bit und 64-Bit - Versionen weder im Key noch im Preis unterscheiden und es keine Überprüfung auf Original-DVD gibt.

Rechtlich völlig aus dem Schneider ist man durch die verpflichtende Aktivierung von Vista. Hier entscheidet Microsoft selbst, ob die Lizensierung für dieses Gerat und diese Version mit den angegebenen Key gültig ist. 
(_nur die Kontrolle, ob alte Installationen wirklich gelöscht sind, lässt sich so nicht durchführen. Eine Zweitinstallation bleibt illegal._)


Andere Bestimmungen können für Vista nicht gelten. Kein Benutzer ist gezwungen, sich über neue Ideen zur EULA bei Vista auf dem Laufenden zu halten.


Also lass Dir deine 64Bit Installations - DVD brennen und entspanne Dich!


----------



## snapstar123 (30. September 2009)

@derLordselbst ich Danke dir für die Info also kann ich sie mir brennen lassen und ist im endefekt nicht Ilegal solange ich sie nur für einen Rechner einsetze.
Dann Danke ich dir für die Antwort mal schauen ob die mir im PC-Geschäft brennen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## longtom (30. September 2009)

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit !


----------



## snapstar123 (30. September 2009)

longtom schrieb:


> Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit !



Werde Morgen einfach mal ins PC-Geschäft gehen und einfach Fragen ob die mir eine 64Bit CD Brenen wenn ja währe es echt geil und habe endlich 64Bit.
Also Danke schon mal , Mfg Snapstar


----------

